# STP Oil Filter S8081 is Actually a Mann Filter



## ouzlizard (Jul 21, 2002)

I was in an Autozone buying a wheel brush and a chamois when I had a moment of curiousity and checked to see if they had an oil filter for 2002 330i. The little chart indicated that the only one they had was part number S8081 from STP.

So I opened the STP box to discover a Mann filter, made in Germany it said, with the o-ring and a washer in their own plastic bag. I then remembered that I needed to be somewhere else and left before writing down the part number from the top of the filter itself.

The price was $11 something. Anyone else notice or use one of these before?

Curious.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Dealer list is $12


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Even from my local Stealer it was only ten bucks before CCA discount. I think the usual parts dealers sell it for 7 or so.

If its a MANN ProTop filter, though, it might be a decent deal. And of course this is good to know if you REALLY need a filter and don't have a dealer nearby.


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *Dealer list is $12 *


...and with the CCA discount it's ten and change, BUT you have to go to the dealer to get one. Only one dealer around here is open on Saturdays, and then only until 1PM--I have to plan my oil filter (and other parts) purchases well in advance.

It would be cool to be able to get one from the local auto store, but something tells me that the Pep Boys in Annandale, VA doesn't stock the referenced filter--they're not exactly a specialist in high-end parts. Plenty of $30 CAI kits for Honda Civics, though.


----------

